# Manueller Upload



## *Karakas* (Gast) (25. August 2006)

Hallöchen.
Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?
Meine Chars werden nicht automatisch upgedatet und daher hab ich auf der alten Blasc seite immer einfach einen manuellen Upload gemacht.
Auf dieser neuen Seite finde ich allerdings keinen manuellen Upload mehr!?
Könnt ihr mir pls sagen wo ich den finden kann oder wie das jetzt sonst funktioniert.
Vielen Dank im voraus 
MfG Kara


----------



## Dan (25. August 2006)

Leider ist das Feature derzeit nicht aktiv.
Der manuelle Upload wird zum Beginn der kommenden Woche wieder verfügbar sein.
Auch die XML-Schnittstelle und die Visitenkarten sind alsbald wieder vorhanden.

Dan
buffed.de


----------



## kimsp (25. August 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Leider ist das Feature derzeit nicht aktiv.
> Der manuelle Upload wird zum Beginn der kommenden Woche wieder verfügbar sein.
> Auch die XML-Schnittstelle und die Visitenkarten sind alsbald wieder vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Gut, denn ich kann den BLASCProfiler nicht nutzen, da ich einen Mac habe und die Software für den Mac nicht geht. Könnt ihr diese nichtmal für den Mac portieren?


----------



## champ (25. August 2006)

bitte aktiviert den manuellen upload!!!! 

ohne dauert es manchmal 3 stunden bis die daten auf blasc erscheinen !!!!!!

omg


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

<---- Auch mac user. Nitte portiert doch mal, das wäre echt genial, denn Blasc ist superpraktisch! lg.


----------



## Natas (26. August 2006)

<--- Linux-User... need manuellen Upload! ;-)


----------



## Olgrov (26. August 2006)

<--- Windows User. Need manual upload, der automatische Upload hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert, obwohl alles eigentlich nach Anleitung völlig richtig eingestellt ist...


----------



## *Fee* (Gast) (26. August 2006)

Olgrov schrieb:


> <--- Windows User. Need manual upload, der automatische Upload hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert, obwohl alles eigentlich nach Anleitung völlig richtig eingestellt ist...



Dito - muss auch immer manuell uploaden und auch dann werden nie alle Chars in Liste geupdated, sondern nur eine willkürliche Auswahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (26. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits oben erwähnt wurde, werden wir den manuellen Upload kommende Woche (Mo. oder Di.) wieder integrieren. Ein wenig Geduld noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcSvenster (27. August 2006)

Wenn Ihr die Software für MacOS portieren wollt, packe ich gerne mit an.

Sagt mir in einer Antwort einfach, wen ich kontaktieren soll.

Gruß
Mc


----------



## B3N (28. August 2006)

Der manuelle Upload ist wieder verfügbar.

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html

Was die Portierung der Software für MacOS angeht, so müsstest du dich mal mit Regnor in Verbindung setzen, er kann dir dazu mehr sagen. Wir hatten mal einen Ansatz, sind diesbzüglich aber leider noch nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## elli (28. August 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Der manuelle Upload ist wieder verfügbar.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html
> 
> Was die Portierung der Software für MacOS angeht, so müsstest du dich mal mit Regnor in Verbindung setzen, er kann dir dazu mehr sagen. Wir hatten mal einen Ansatz, sind diesbzüglich aber leider noch nicht weitergekommen.


Bei mir geht das mit dem Upload nicht.  Da kommt immer Error in Zeile xx. Ist auch nicht sonderlich toll beschrieben. Wo genau muss ich das heruntergeladene entpacken??


----------



## McSvenster (29. August 2006)

elli schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das mit dem Upload nicht.  Da kommt immer Error in Zeile xx. Ist auch nicht sonderlich toll beschrieben. Wo genau muss ich das heruntergeladene entpacken??



In den Ordner Interface/AddOns musst Du den Ordner BlascProfiler legen.

Grüße
Mc


----------



## Gast (30. August 2006)

Ich hab da ja mal ein Problem mit dem manuellen Upload.
Bin auch Mac-User. 
Was für ne meldugn muss denn nach dem senden erscheinen??
Funktioniert das auch mit Safari?!?!

Gruß
Face


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

In dem Script ist wohl noch ein Fehler ( Bestimmt falscher Var Name ),
hab auch eine Fehler Meldung wenn ich das mache.

Sollte morgen wieder OK sein.
Ich hab das mal weiter gegeben, das da ein Fehler drin ist.

Versucht es morgen Mittag nochmal.


----------



## Loarndul (31. August 2006)

Hallo

Wenn ich dem manuellen Upload folge und die blasc_profiler.lua hochlade, dann ist es trotzdem auch Tage später noch so, dass mein Char "Loarndul" nicht geupdated wird. Bin inzwischen Stufe 56 und die Items sind auch andere. woran kann das liegen ? Habe alle Blasctools erneuert und komme trotzdem nicht weiter mit meinem Latein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalen (31. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin neu in der Blasc Scene und sicher noch unbekannt. und so wie es aussieht, werde ich es auch
bleiben ! den es funktioniert nix...GAR NIX !!!!

Hab mit meiner freundin zusammen 2 WOW Accounts.. Diese werden von Blasc-Client(auf meinem PC- installiert) brav angezeigt. Acount 1 enthält nur einen Charakter (richtig), Account 2 (meiner), enthält nur eine begrenzte Auswahl der eigentlichen Charakter. Der Char, den ich uploaden möchte ist aber gott sei dank dabei !!!

Läuft WOW ,so blinkt BL in fröhlichem Grün vor sich hin. Der Verbindungstest sagt OK..alles müste laufen...
nur: Es wird kein charakter upgeloded.Auch nach nachträglichem Profil übertragen sind die Charakter nicht auffindbar !!!

Weiterer Fehler: Manueller Upload !! Funktioniert nicht und wirft Fehlermeldung aus. Die von euch benötigte datei befindet sich bei mir auch an ganz anderer stelle im WOW verzeichnis als an der von eurem programm gewünschten stelle bei den Charakterordnern.(die sind nämlich leer)

Bei erneutem Blick in WOW viel mir auf das mein Gatherer nicht aktiv war...genaugenommen seit dem neuen Update durch Blizzard. (Blasc wurde übrigens danach installiert !!)

Ich also ins addon menü und siehe da, euere Blascs sind VERALTET (laut WOW) und inaktiv !!.....
Ich hab die veralteten Addons  jetzt trotzdem aktiviert und harre der Dinge...vieleicht hats ja daran gelegen !! (Gatherer läuft bereits wieder, als wäre nichts gewesen !!)

An viele verzweifelte da draussen...schaut erstmal im AddOn Auswahlordner , ob nicht Blasc wie bei mir auch deaktiviert war !!!


Was gaanz anderes ..passt vieleicht nicht hier rein. aber Beim Stöbern habe ich beim ItemStats tool auch euren namen ganz Fett gesehen ( BLASC.de) aber unter buffed.de findet sich kein sterbens Wörtchen darüber... gibt es keinen support mehr dazu ?? würde dieses tool nämlich auf meinem [unclassified forum]
Forum laufen lassen, hab aber bis jetzt nur eine englische abfrage zum rennen gebracht !! keine Deutschen
gegenstände supportet !!!

Gruß,

Thalen



Nachtrag: Es funktioniert !!! Es lag wirklich daran, das WOW das AddOn deaktiviert hatte !!!!! also Windows User...schaut nach :-)
Gruß, Thalen


----------

